# Finally Retired (after a couple of failed attempts)



## scarbelly (Nov 1, 2011)

Well after two failed attempts, I have finally pulled the plug on the work scene for the last time I hope.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Even this on had some drama. I gave the company my letter in July and they almost begged me to stay until 9/30 so I did. In August I sold 236% of quota for the quarter which qualified me for a nice bonus. Company policy is you must be employed to get paid so my boss had me sit home for the month of October and "consult". They still did not get the bonus paid so they were going to have me "consult" for another month but I think someone finally did the math and realized it was costing them about $6500 a month for me to stay home so they caved and are going to pay me the bonus on the 10th of Nov and let me retire as of yesterday. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





My wonderful wife woke me up this morning and made me go take a picture of the sunrise ( supposedly some tradition for retirement ) so I made myself a bloody beer saluted the sunrise and went back to bed  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Looking forward to doing nothing for a few days then starting on building an outdoor kitchen.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 1, 2011)

Awesome Gary!

Relax, you've earned it!


----------



## mdboatbum (Nov 1, 2011)

Congrats! The sunrise pic is a wonderful idea. Can't wait to see pics of the kitchen build.


----------



## kingkoch42 (Nov 1, 2011)

gone


----------



## michael ark (Nov 1, 2011)

Good thing you got a hobby.


----------



## alelover (Nov 1, 2011)

Congrats Gary. Now you just need a hobby.


----------



## rp ribking (Nov 1, 2011)

Gary,

That is some AWESOME news!!!! Now you have more time to smoke nuts!!!! I just picked up the package today and had to put them in my safe as to keep them away from the family!!! Those smoked nuts are AWESOME!!!

Enjoy and Thanks, John


----------



## rp ribking (Nov 1, 2011)

alelover said:


> Congrats Gary. Now you just need a hobby.




I laughed out loud when I read that. Good one Alelover


----------



## venture (Nov 1, 2011)

Congrats Gary.

Cal is right.  You will be so busy you will wonder how you ever had time to go to work?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## pineywoods (Nov 1, 2011)

Congrats Gary pack up the motorhome and go somewhere and enjoy it


----------



## werdwolf (Nov 1, 2011)

Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 1, 2011)

Awesome Gary. Im glad they finally did the right thing and let you retire.


----------



## bigfish98 (Nov 1, 2011)

Congratulations!  Enjoy it!  It sounds like you've earned it!

Bigfish


----------



## so ms smoker (Nov 1, 2011)

Time to grab a pole and drown a worm! Enjoy!

Mike


----------



## adiochiro3 (Nov 1, 2011)

Congrats, my friend!  Sounds well-deserved!


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 1, 2011)

Squirrel said:


> He gonna get bored and get him a job as a Walmart greeter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wish we lived closer we could have a lot of fun with a food truck. I did try for the Walmart job but they said I had too many teeth to be a greeter


----------



## shooter1 (Nov 1, 2011)

Congratulations Gary, enjoy it!


----------



## roller (Nov 1, 2011)

Congrats Gary hope you enjoy it. I been doing it for 21 years..I pulled the trigger when I was 48 yo....


----------



## jirodriguez (Nov 1, 2011)

Grats Gary! Now go bug the hell out of the wife till she gets tired of you and makes you go do something productive!


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Nov 1, 2011)

Lucky you...  Relax and enjoy it..  take a little time and do as this song suggest (the first verse at least)                       
  :icon_arrow:     

   sorry, couldn't find a way to just put the video in the thread


----------



## fpnmf (Nov 1, 2011)

Good on ya!!

  I like being retired...

   Takes a little getting used to..

   Craig


----------



## tailgate72 (Nov 1, 2011)

Congrats..now you have all that extra time to help people like me that just cant seem to get it LOL

Dave


----------



## nwdave (Nov 1, 2011)

Finally, now can I welcome you to the retired ranks????????  As has been mentioned before, once you get into the swing of retirement, you'll wonder how you had time to go to work.  Now you can write that cookbook for teenagers.  You know you've wanted to, now you can.


----------



## solaryellow (Nov 1, 2011)

Congratulations Gary! You now should have plenty of time to take pics of that outdoor kitchen to share with us.


----------



## mco (Nov 1, 2011)

Well it won't belong before you start missing your week-ends and holidays


----------



## boykjo (Nov 2, 2011)

congrats on your retirement Gary...........enjoy and happy smoking

joe


----------



## jak757 (Nov 2, 2011)

Good for you Gary.  When I was young I always said I would never want to retire.  Now, mid-50's.....oh, how I would love to be retired and have the time to pursue things I want to, just because I can.      Enjoy your time.

Love the sunrise shot idea!


----------



## ptcruiserguy (Nov 2, 2011)

Congrats Gary. Glad you made it.

Remember, don't sleep too much, you worked for this time all your life.

Too many things to do now.

Congrats again.

Mike


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 2, 2011)

*Happy Official Retirement My Friend!!*

Todd


----------



## isho21 (Nov 3, 2011)

Congratulations, and happy smoking in your retirement!


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 3, 2011)

Thanks to everyone for the kind words - I am looking forward to this part of the adventure


----------



## chefrob (Nov 3, 2011)

they say the 3rd time is the charm...............congrats and enjoy gary!


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 4, 2011)

Congrats Gary now go do like Jerry said. Pack up the RV and come see us at his Farm/ ranch/ huntin Cabin in april it will be fun believe me.


----------



## chef willie (Nov 4, 2011)

Hope it takes this time for you...enjoy the time. Just gave up my Monday shift so now down to weekends only and starting to resent that...lol. Having the whole week off is, so far, great.....got lots to do and sometimes just do nothing. Looking forward to bagging it totally....


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 4, 2011)

Way to go Gary!!!!!

I knew you could do it !!!!----No Sweat !!!!

Bear


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Nov 4, 2011)

It's going to be Boring...but then you have a hobby-SMOKING-now you have more time for it


----------

